# How did you discover TBT?



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)

I assume most people just stumbled across it, but I guess some people could have been recommended to the forums by already active users.

I was going to join Animal Crossing Community, but then I saw someone post there about how The Bell Tree was better. The post was quickly deleted. I checked this site out and much preferred it, so I joined!


----------



## Locket (Mar 16, 2015)

I googled some of my main questions, and slowly started to get dragged to joining. I once had a question, and decided to join and ask it. That thread was my first post. I didn't even make an introduction thread. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mmm... Such a great time since my one year on TBT is coming up


----------



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I googled some of my main questions, and slowly started to get dragged to joining. I once had a question, and decided to join and ask it. That thread was my first post. I didn't even make an introduction thread. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mmm... Such a great time since my one year on TBT is coming up



I didn't make an introduction thread either, I just started posting in Re-Tail straight away


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 16, 2015)

Well,
I wanted a couple friends on My 3DS so I typed in google "Animal crossing new leaf FC"
This website I saw for FC'S I clicked on (I cant remember the websites name because it closed down)
Then They say That this website was better 
So then I fell in love with this website

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didnt know how to post a form so I never knew how to introduce myself though I did a late one


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't remember 100% but I think I searched up a question and the answer was on the forums.


----------



## Zane (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol, after I finally bought a wireless router I was googling places to buy rare acnl items I wanted and this forum kept coming up. I hadn't been on a forum in forever so I kept not joining but I was having such a difficult time arranging trades on tumblr so I finally did (it was seeing a thread selling a striped wetsuit which finally convinced me, but I didn't even end up buying the wetsuit from that person haha).


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I was actually listening to the Hourly Music video on the Bell Tree youtube channel right before or after I got ACNL and I think I saw that I could join the forums so I decided to. I had no rl friends that played so I thought it would be a good idea to make a few here and I have. Most of the people here are really nice and the reason I keep sticking around but i'm due for another hiatus (and a longer one at that). 

And I think I introduced myself like a week after I joined when I realized you could introduce yourself lol


----------



## Lock (Mar 16, 2015)

I blame Kabuki. After a year he never popped up in my town in New Leaf. I had been avoiding getting into forums but I was getting impatient waiting around for that darn cat.  Decided to join the bell tree because I thought wifi ratings was a cool thing. 

My first memory of tbt was not understanding what 'dreamie proof' was. Then there was a system of popular villagers that basically controlled how you got a villager.  It was an interesting impression to say the least. 

Then....There was that moment on skype when I finally realized that you could 'buy' collectibles and they weren't just pictures that you only obtained if you attended an event. 

"You....mean....I can BUY a pokeball?!?! Wtf is tbt and how do I get it?!"

I'm pretty sure that's what dug my grave.

But since, I've met some really cool people and have stuck around based on them. I've learned a lot and shared a lot of fun times with the people here. Tbt is a nice community and all it's quirks make forum gaming that much more interesting.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 16, 2015)

I heard about all the terrible users being talked about on ACNL Confessions, and I decided to see if these people were actually like that. They were. I didn't actually start using this account until about four months later when the TBT users came over to ACC and started spamming and **** posting. I saw this thread and saw how people could basically post whatever they wanted here. I never returned to ACC after that.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

JVGS tbh


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 16, 2015)

It wasn't that long ago, so you'd think I would remember... I think I was looking into how to trade with other people, and since trading on Tumblr is messy and ACC is annoying with the damn inactivity timer, I ended up settling in here. I posted an intro thread waaay after I had already been poking around in discussions too, because initially I somehow failed to notice that there was an Intro board.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 16, 2015)

I hit my head and I woke up here.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 16, 2015)

Uhhh google, basically. I was doing research on villagers moving away and wound up here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 16, 2015)

Google


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

I like being on a forum and the last one I was turned pretty horrible. The userbase was a disgrace and the admins were just awful (the type to permaban you if you prefer cats to dogs). The only reason I really put up with it as long as I did was because I was a member since like, '08 or something when it was actually okay.


I just decided "screw this site" one night and I pretty much just googled '*thing* forum' until I found something that looked decent. Animal Crossing was among the first few things I looked for because I had only just gotten the game not long before, so it was fresh in my mind.
I don't think TBT was first in the google search but I just liked the name and had a nosey around.



I'm actually surprised I've been here 5 months now. It feels like I've been here a lot less.





infinikitten said:


> It wasn't that long ago, so you'd think I would remember...



I honestly thought you had been here way before I even joined. I obviously don't pay much attention to join dates -.- They're not even hidden, so I don't know how I've managed to overlook that for over a month.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 16, 2015)

Twitter. I was looking up twitterers (if that's a word) that have something to do with acnl, which I got for Christmas, and stumbled across the TBT Villager Trading account and when I clicked on one of the links I wound up here


----------



## JCnator (Mar 16, 2015)

I initially discovered TBT when one of my friends suggested it as an alternative to AXA Forums, the latter of which was down back in late 2009. As of now, TBT is by far the best way to enjoy Animal Crossing, simply because it was well-maintained and the community is satisfying.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 16, 2015)

My old forums I used to go on closed and I just googled animal crossing forums. TBT and AXA were the only quality ones, but just stayed on tbt cuz jer <333


----------



## Ashtot (Mar 16, 2015)

SockHead said:


> My old forums I used to go on closed and I just googled animal crossing forums. TBT and AXA were the only quality ones, but just stayed on tbt cuz jer <333



TBT will always be the best!

Plus, post relaunch AXA was basically an MLP forum.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 16, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> TBT will always be the best!
> 
> Plus, post relaunch AXA was basically an MLP forum.



ha


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 16, 2015)

I believe I just received my 3ds and I was googling acnl friendcodes exchange and this was the 3rd  result o-o


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 16, 2015)

I wanted to make more 3DS friends to Wifi with.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2015)

I...actually don't remember. 

I think I was googling Animal Crossing forums, looking to join an Animal Crossing community and TBT was one of the first options. Not sure exactly though. Might have been googling a question and this was a response. Who knows.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

I was trying to find new info on New Leaf when they first announced the game was being developed. I somehow found this site and wanted to join the discussion so I signed up. 

I don't really know why I stay here.


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 16, 2015)

I stumbled across a youtube video about the stalk market and finding people with high buy values. I don't remember if he directly mentioned TBT, but after that I googled acnl forums.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 16, 2015)

I started going to lots of different forums in finding specific villagers i wanted... And one of those forums was this one!  I liked how it was easy to use, the collectibles, and the fact that i could post questions about the game and got answers really easily.  I found acc a bit clumsy.  Ironically, i ended up using reddit the most for villager trades, but i really liked this site more for trading items.  At least back when i traded items a lot, there were a lot of shops in retail so it was easy and fun.  Made a few good friends too!


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2015)

i watched like 53298932 videos on the accityfolk youtube channel and lurked the forum for like 2 months before i joined

and then after i joined i lurked for like 5 months until i posted


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 16, 2015)

From an ACC thread that had people complaining about TBT. So, I decided to check it out. Needless to say, I'm not really active on ACC anymore.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2015)

I googled "animal crossing forums"


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I googled "animal crossing forums"



TBTs greatest horror story


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

I was looking for a villager on Gamefaqs and had no luck whatsoever getting them, I was really sad since I was searching for like days ;w;

until someone finally told me to check out this site, so I made an account and started learning the ways of bell tree. <3


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 16, 2015)

At the time I followed several Animal Crossing blogs on tumblr and searched through the various New Leaf tags frequently, and stumbled across a couple villager trading blogs. Realizing that I could actually _choose_ which villagers I wanted, I decided I really wanted Phoebe (I hadn't had an uchi in four or five months at this point), and in my search discovered the Villager Trading Plaza here on TBT.

I continued to stalk here and on tumblr until I saw a user giving her away in the VTP. They were nice enough to let me into their town to adopt Phoebe for free when my first post was in their thread, I had registered that day, and had no wi-fi ratings LOL (I wouldn't be that brave, that's for sure).

After that, though, I lost interest in AC:NL for a bit, then I lost my password and couldn't recover it due to hotmail blocking TBT e-mails... so I wasn't really an active member until this January.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 17, 2015)

i was linked from bidoofcrossing
huehueh,


----------



## Amyy (Mar 17, 2015)

I started on acc and then moved here here. Idk how I found it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 17, 2015)

I was using google for best to worst animal crossing games, and this was the first time I found this site.


----------



## Caius (Mar 17, 2015)

I caught my friend making signatures during class and decided to just browse around to see what he was doing since he was giving me tips on how to do signatures around that time. I lurked for a couple months, joined around 7 months later, and then was subsequently banned a week after that with Jas0n. Came back after the banning was undone and I've been around ever since.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 17, 2015)

My friend got ACNL for Christmas last year, and I got it 4 days later xP


----------



## kassie (Mar 17, 2015)

Google. I don't remember what I looked up though.

I only lurked for about an hour before I signed up.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 17, 2015)

I was struggling with some of my badges in New Leaf and one of my friends, who had all gold except streetpass, directed me here.

He said he got a lot of help from this forum and I was amazed at how nice and helpful everyone was.  It has definitely been a benefit to my playing!  ^_^


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 17, 2015)

I was held hostage by ACC until TBT came and rescued me from their dark clutches.

in other words, i was bored of acc and found this site instead which is better (probably on google), in my opinion.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2015)

I browsed the Invision Free Board Directory and got stuck here.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2015)

I typed in "Julian Animal Crossing" on Twitter search and that was my death sentence.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Looked up some animal crossing questions, this site looked fun, HAPPY  love this forum!


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 17, 2015)

I was on JVGS then they shut down ;( RIP so now am on tbt and other animal crossing friend exchange website ,I Hope both  form will grow /learn /share in  other  parts of the world


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

A good friend told me to come here.


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

I saw the forum pop up on google a few times, but I only heard of it from someone on tumblr when I was looking to trade stuff. I wish I had visited sooner.


----------



## Azza (Mar 17, 2015)

I searched up acnl villager trading and this forum came up


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Leela said:


> I assume most people just stumbled across it, but I guess some people could have been recommended to the forums by already active users.
> 
> I was going to join Animal Crossing Community, but then I saw someone post there about how The Bell Tree was better. The post was quickly deleted. I checked this site out and much preferred it, so I joined!



Emre3 told me about it, he was like really addicted to Animal Crossing New Leaf and said that i could earn lots of bells here selling my rare items, i did that at first but i ended up using it for making new friends and fun hahah!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

I used to be a member in JVGS, but after so much drama Jeff had to close down the acnl live chat and that's why I ended up here~


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 17, 2015)

I googled "animal crossing city folk friend code trade" or something like 8-9 years ago and the bell tree forum was the first thing that came up


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I googled "animal crossing city folk friend code trade" or something like 8-9 years ago and the bell tree forum was the first thing that came up



Oh omg, how long does the bell tree exist then? It says you registered in January 16th 2013, has it been changed sometime?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

From a forum on Gaiaonline, they suggested I joined the forums for easier villager trading and such and this site grew on me despite I don't have the game anymore


----------



## LoonieToonies (Mar 17, 2015)

I remembered how badly I wanted a cabin rug for my cottage themed house, and was desperately looking around to see where I could get one. Luckily I stumbled onto here and have had a great time playing online and trading with others!


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

I saw a lot of people talking about The Bell Tree on Tumblr!!

So I just decided to check it out!!
And I'm glad I did!!! ^^


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Oh omg, how long does the bell tree exist then? It says you registered in January 16th 2013, has it been changed sometime?



My original account was Jarrrad (I accidentally typed an extra R and didn't realise until a few years later lol)
I think it was 06/07


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 17, 2015)

A long while ago, I was googling something like animal crossing bell trees, and this forum came up


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 17, 2015)

I stumbled on to it while searching for japanese dlc


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

SeccomMasada said:


> I stumbled on to it while searching for japanese dlc



Hahah did you actually found what you were looking for here?


----------



## shimmyshoo (Mar 17, 2015)

my lovely friend, starlite, introduced me!!


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 17, 2015)

I found this place from my friend Google!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol google is such a nice person for letting you know don't you think? Nahh google did too many wrong to forgive them by one good deed right?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 17, 2015)

I HAVE NO IDEA
*falls off a cliff*


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 17, 2015)

I joined as the prior AC Forum I used before TBT was linked to Nookipedia and I used that for about a year. At the time, I was following jvgsjeff's Animal Crossing blogs and in one of them, he mentioned The Bell Tree so I figured I'd try it out as the forum linked to Nookipedia was slowly dying off. (Still exists by the way, but with very little activity occurs within a 2 week span...) I have since been using actively and the community has accepted me very well.(Probably because of my expansive knowledge on technology...)

I still find it funny I've been actively posting since 2012, but nobody here really knows how I am!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 17, 2015)

I used to go on Animal Crossing Community all the time but then I saw a post with a link to TBT for an auction for Marshal and I wanted to bid on it, so I joined and quickly realized TBT's way better than ACC


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 17, 2015)

The internet brought me here.
Just kidding, my friend did.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 17, 2015)

I wanted to sell items and villagers, so I got here after some google searches.


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeremy bullied me into joining. :'-{


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 17, 2015)

I was looking something up for animal crossing, and came across this site


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2015)

I am oaths brother and he showed me the forums


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2015)

Cory said:


> I am oaths brother and he showed me the forums



This is a lie


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> This is a lie



I can confirm lie.
Oath and Cory are cousins.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 17, 2015)

I found TBT in 2008 or 9 while searching up AC stuff. I ignored it. Then found it again 2010, didn't pay any attention to it again. Then in 2013 I found it again, and signed up to make bells.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Mar 17, 2015)

I was recommended by some friends to join, and so I did. :3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

OMG your profile picture is sooo cute!


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 18, 2015)

I literally googled "Animal Crossing forums" and checked out a few places, and this one looked best.


----------



## Cory (Mar 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> This is a lie



why are you embarrassed of me? You did the same thing to me at dairy queen


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hahah some people are going totally off topic here xD I am going off topic now too, i know i know! Please do not hate me!


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 18, 2015)

I was getting bored of playing New Leaf by myself and wanted to trade FCs with some people. I joined a Facebook group for it, which turned out to be a wash, so I kept looking and found the forum. Thanks, Google!


----------



## Timegear (Mar 18, 2015)

Google search for "animal crossing communities."


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Mar 18, 2015)

Its nearly my one year! Wow. I discovered it after looking for prices of villagers, then I joined to sell my ankha.


----------



## mrbenn (Mar 18, 2015)

After realised I played New Leaf for at least an hour every day for 2 months i figured I should get in touch with fellow fans! for trading etc.

I googled Animal Crossing Forum and found a site and signed up. I found it hard to navigate and the website looked like it was from the early 2000s...

so I tried the second result, The Bell Tree forums, and never looked back! 

I just googled it and TBT is top now, so, yay.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been part of a lot of other Animal Crossing forums, but honestly this one looked the most fun  I've known about this site for a while but I didn't join until recently.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> I've been part of a lot of other Animal Crossing forums, but honestly this one looked the most fun  I've known about this site for a while but I didn't join until recently.



Really? I have never joined any other forums, which one do you like the best so far? I am just a TBT freak all along, i never googled for other forums either, this is just good enough for me! But maybe i am missing out of the fun from other forums because of that


----------



## abc123wee (Mar 18, 2015)

I wanted to buy furniture about a month ago, so I made a question on Yahoo Answers, didn't work out. I looked up where i could buy some furniture, and this came up. Been here since.

By the way, you can still sell me furniture by going to my profile and looking at the thread titled Buying Furniture For Double the Price! (link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?269119-Buying-Things-for-Double-the-Price!)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh okay! It is fun to see how people got here!


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 18, 2015)

One of my friends who's been here for a longer time than me suggest that I join aswell, since we both played AC alot together at the time, and we could be like the best buddies on here. xD


----------



## loreiid (Mar 18, 2015)

My sister told me to join, a few months later i found all my dreamies!


----------



## milkyi (Mar 18, 2015)

by looking up horror dream towns XD


----------



## Moddie (Mar 18, 2015)

I honestly don't recall, but I'm pretty sure I found this site after looking up the answer to a question about Animal Crossing and finding it here.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 19, 2015)

I was looking into information about new leaf and I think it was mentioned on the bidoofcrossing tumblr??


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

One of my online friends, Fuzzbyroo, introduced me to this site.

Got hooked ever since.


----------



## tae (Mar 19, 2015)

when i first bought my acnl game, my friend told me about tbt.
how it's really useful to help when you first start and stuff.. so i did and now i'm addicted to this forum life.

now i keep telling my friends who play nl to use it for all their trading needs. : )


----------

